# 2003 Gulfstream Innsbruck 31' Travel Trailer - $7500 OBO



## HillCountryBasser (Aug 26, 2008)

Posting for a friend, but here goes...and let me know if you have any questions. Also, I don't see many classifieds on here, so if its not allowed, please let me know and I'll pull it down. Thanks!

2003 Gulfstream Innsbruck 30BHS Travel Trailer - Bunkhouse Model with SUPER SLIDE. Innsbruck is known as the industry leader of slide units. This is a bumper pull. Sleeps up to 8. 31 feet in length. This trailer is loaded and normally retails used for $15,000.00. This is a privately owned unit and has some cosmetic damage (being sold as is). Would be perfect for a hunting trailer or a vacation trailer. Extremely Roomy. Smoke Free/ Pet Free.

Here is a list of some of the features:

-Bunkhouse floorplan - bottom bunk is a double/ top is a single/ dinette makes into bed/ couch makes into bed/ private master bedroom with double bed. 
-Hard Wired Electric Super Slide-Dining and Living Room slide out - Tons of Room 
-Fresh water tank/Gray water tank/Black water tank 
-Tub/Shower combo - shower nozzle is hosed so that if you have difficulty you can lower it to wash up 
-Power Roof Vent in Bathroom 
-has outdoor shower as well 
-Gas Water Heater 
-Gas Oven/Stove (3 Burner) 
-High Watt Carousel Microwave Oven 
-Power Range Hood w/ light and fan 
-Deep-Double Stainless Steel Sinks 
-Metal Highrise Gooseneck Faucet in kitchen 
-Large Double Door Refrigerator (Dual - Gas or Electric) 
-Tall Shelved Pantry 
-Miniblinds on all Windows as well as decorative window coverings 
-CD/Radio with Surround sound piped through multiple spkrs in trailer 
-Television Cabinet 
-TV Antenna w/ Booster 
-Satellite Dish 
-Cable TV Hookup (as Well) 
-Wall Mounted light switches 
-Roof Vent in Master Bedroom 
-13,500 BTU A/C unit ducted through entire trailer 
-Systems Monitor Panel-tell you level of tanks and Battery 
-Tons of Storage - multiple cabinets, storage under master bed, exterior storage, etc. 
-Safety-smoke detector/LP Leak Detector/Windows designed with special latches to exit trailer quickly 
-Spare Tire/Carrier/ and Cover 
-4 Wheel Electric Brakes 
-2 Large Propane Bottles (Included) - Has Auto Changer Switch - Very Convenient 
-Crank Down Stabilizer Jacks 
-One Piece Seamless Decked Rubber Roof (No Leaks) 
-Rain Guard Gutter Rail 
-Total Weight 6614 Lbs

*Asking $7500 OBO*


----------



## tcjay2 (Jul 24, 2008)

I am responding on behalf of a friend who is interested in the trailer. He would like to speak with the owner and ask a few additional questions. Can you PM with a contact number for the owner, or you can have them call me at (361) 218-9560. Thanks, Todd.


----------

